# Some have a daily mission in life ...



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Just A Little Reminder...













Some People's Daily Mission

Is Simply To

PISS YOU OFF!​


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

and sometimes they succeed


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought it was the bull by the tail


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I was waiting for the dog to catch him.


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Some days the monkey is my wife, and some days the monkey is my kids. What's good (and sad in a way) is that I can say I never have felt like the monkey is my boss!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sometimes they do it day in and day out…............................. just to keep you p….... off.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

And you just keep doing it too, Dan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DAN, STOP MONKEYING AROUND. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i used to teach 7th grade…i saw the monkey and the dog everyday…

now I teach 11th and 12th grade…so i only see this during 6th period when all the meds have run out and the lunch big gulps are kicking in at the same time…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

